# ADGA Transfer/Membership



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

I just purchased my first two goats a week ago and I was planning on sending in the papers and applying for membership yesterday.. Well the website is down so I cant find exactly how much of a check to send them!

Anyone know of hand what the yearly due is.. and what it costs to transfer each animal? Thanks!


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

If you'll pm me your e-mail i'll send you a copy of the schedule of rates for adga


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could just PM it.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> You could just PM it.


I tried hooking it up as an attachment it was too big I think they have it now
I e-mailed it to them last night


----------



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

I did receive it and its all filled out ready to head into the mail friday  Thanks!!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm in almost the same situation, I had purchased a couple does a few months ago and never got them transferred. I do have a membership with ADGA. 

Can anyone tell me what exactly I have to do, I'm horrible with this stuff (first registered animals, and Maybel is supposed to kid in February...just dawned on me that I never did do this!)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

You need the bottom of the registration paperwork filled out, a service memo if you got her after she was bred, if not date it before she was bred it she was bred to your buck, send it in with the money owed for transfer


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Make copies of everything you send to ADGA!


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had hard time with ADGA. Send in paperwork. Problem send back. Fix problem and send to ADGA. Send back to me with another problem. Tell them on phone how I will fix problem. Not good enough have to send papers back again. Takes about 4 weeks for all this. Now waiting to see what else. Uggg


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

Is that for just a transfer? Or are you registering a goat? I just sent in my girls papers to be transferred and it seems it's just a signature from seller and all the new owners info pretty simple.


----------



## highpockets (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah but when owner did not give you any papers to transfer then it's a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abelvalleyfarm (Nov 23, 2014)

Ahh yes that's a hassle.. You would think the seller would have to get duplicate papers prior to selling them. Hard to say!


----------

